# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم gsm-finder dongle تحديثات :  Gsm Finder Dongle Ver 3.1.8 Fix Pantech

## mohamed73

*Gsm Finder Dongle Ver 3.1.8*  ***Code Tool Gsm-Finder Details Update***    *Pantech Update* *[+]Pantech C3, Pantech C300, Pantech C320 , Pantech C510, Pantech C520 , 
Pantech C530 , Pantech C530 Slate, Pantech C570 , Pantech C600, Pantech C610 [+]Pantech C630, Pantech C740 Matrix, Pantech C790 Alladin-Duo, Pantech C790 Reveal , Pantech C810, 
Pantech C810 Duo, Pantech C820 , Pantech C820 Matrix Pro [+]Pantech P1010, Pantech P2000 Breeze, Pantech P2020 Ease, Pantech P2030 Breeze III, 
Pantech P5000, Pantech P6010, Pantech P7000 Impact,  Pantech P7040 Link [+]Pantech P7040P, Pantech P8000 Crossover Android, Pantech P9020 Presuit, 
Pantech P9050 Laser, Pantech P9070.*  *Alcatel Android Updates*  *[+] Alcatel 890, Alcatel 891, Alcatel 908, Alcatel 908a, Alcatel 908f , Alcatel 908s, Alcatel 909, Alcatel 909a, Alcatel 909s [+]  Alcatel 910, Alcatel 910a, Alcatel 980, Alcatel 980a, Alcatel 981, Alcatel 981a [+]  Alcatel 990,Alcatel 990a, Alcatel 990s, Alcatel A890, Alcatel A909, Alcatel A990 , [+]  Alcatel C908, Alcatel C990, Alcatel Move, Alcatel V958*  *Motorola 2007-2010 IMEI Services*    *[+]  Motorola C115, Motorola C139, Motorola C151, Motorola A1200, Motorola  C155, Motorola C261, Motorola C650, Motorola V172, Motorola W175 [+]  Motorola W180, Motorola W230, Motorola W375, Motorola WX295, Motorola  Z3 MOTORIZR, Motorola L6 PEBL, Motorola U6 PEBL, Motorola V3 RAZR [+] Motorola V3 RAZR (Black), Motorola  MB200, Motorola  MB300, Motorola  K1, Motorola  L7*   *Note: Only North America and Europe*  *Unlock by cable**  [+] UM840  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * Download Tool Gsm-Finder Details Update  [+]Added LG flashfiles  (HOME/Main_Software/LG) [+]Added Samsung Fimrwares   (HOME/Main_Software/Samsung)*  *Changes made*   *G6150 and G7010 change to Huawei G6609, Huawei G7050*   *General  
Easy Gui 
Easy Credits management 
Multiplatform tool
Semi Auto activation system 
Free 10 credits
Free 2GB download 
Standalone features ==================================================  ======== Code tool: 
Offline code calculator;
(Via imei )ZTE : 31 models supported          
(Via imei )Huawei modem: 39 models supported  
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel: 32 models                 
Online code calculator;
(Via imei & pid)Alcatel: 319models with PIDS   
(Via imei & pid)Alcatel android:25 models         
(Via imei & pid)Alcatel modems:15 models         
(Via imei )Amoi:2 models                                   
(Via hash )BIOS Series:16 series                       
(Via imei )Coral:6 models                                
(Via imei )Dell: 2 models                                    
(Via imei )Doro:8 models                                   
(Via imei )Huawei:74 models                               
(Via imei )Iphone Readinfo& lock status               
(Via imei )Orange:13 models 
(Via imei )Pantech:31 models                               
(Via imei )KPN: 2 models                                   
(Via imei )LG Argentina 2011:28 models            
(Via imei )Micromax modems:9 models              
(Via imei )Motorola:22 models                           
(Via imei )Motorola Argentina 2011:21 models   
(Via imei )Samsung Argentina 2011:31 models    
(Via imei )SFR: 33 models                                 
(Via imei & pid)TCL:15 models                        
(Via imei )TMN: 10 models                                
(Via imei )T-mobile:5 models                                     
(Via imei )Vodaphone:32 models                    
(Via imei )Various:14 models                            
(Via imei )Vk mobile:2 models                         
(Via imei )Zte :74 models                                  
Code tool by cable 
(Via cable )Huawei:22  models                               ==================================================  ======= Finder tool: 
(Database)IC compatibility: 13 types                 
(Database)Lcd compatibility : 830 types           
(Database)Cables compatibility: 2038 types         
(Database)Battery compatibility: 1196 types       
(Database)ASIC compatibility: 112 types           
(Database)Flex compatibility: 629 types              
(Database)TACFAC brand & model: 26921       
(Database)Help codes                                      
(Database)Hard reset                                          ==================================================  ========== Berry tool: (Standalone) 
(USB)Manual & Auto detect Blackberry models.
(USB)Auto detect model, even if for dead phone.
(USB)Can use Manual or Auto Select Firmware
(Via imei & mep)Unlock by mep :260 mep supported  
(Via imei & mep)Unlock by prd :10076prd supported  
(USB)Factory setting reset                                          
(No cable)Engineering screen code calculator              
(USB)Wipe file system ( one click job)                       
(USB)Read mep code by cable ( one click job)
(USB)Nuke (one click job)
(USB)Load Rapid Installer  ( Exclusive)
(USB)Load Carrier Installer 
(USB)Load files (MFI/SFI &APP)  (Exclusive)
(USB)Auto fill (Exclusive)
(USB)Read info with more details  (Exclusive)
(Database) PRD to MFI finder (Exclusive)8876prd supported
(Database)Model to MFI finder  (Exclusive)
(USB)Read boot info (Exclusive )
(USB)LCD Reset
(USB)Enter Test mode (Exclusive)
(USB)Read full flash 
(USB)Restart phone 
(USB)Wipe APP( one click job)  
(USB)Unlock mep0
(USB)Read Flash file info (SFI/MFI/APP)-(exclusive)
(USB)Clear Mep
(USB)Fix USB    ==================================================  ==========        Nk tool: (Standalone) 
BB5; 
(Fbus)Sl1,Sl2,Sl3 SX4 Authorization           
(USB)Read BCM Unique ID                     
(Fbus)Sl1,SL2,SL3 SD Repair                     
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Simlock RPL                      
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Generate Nck code            
(No cable)SL3 NCK Calculator(AfterBF)   
(Fbus&USB)Read PM(from-to address)  
(Fbus&USB)Write PM(from-to address)   
(Fbus&USB)Read full PM                         
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 120                  
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 308             
(Fbus)Read Ask                                     
(Fbus&USB)Write rpl                            
(Fbus&USB)Counter reset (rapido)           
(Fbus)CHK                                             
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK KEYB              
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK F-bus                
(Fbus&USB Reset security code            
(Fbus&USB)Read security code            
(Fbus&USB)Set full factory defaults        
(Fbus&USB)Reset Life timer                   
(USB)Flashing Rap3g V3                        
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv2             
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv3              
(Fbus) Read unique id Rapido                
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv4        
(Fbus) Read unique id Rapuyama           
(USB) Read unique id Xgold213            
DCT4;                  
(Fbus)Read PM(from-to address)         
(Fbus)write PM(from-to address)          
(Fbus)Read full PM                               
(Fbus)Read PM 120                          
(Fbus)Read PM 208                             
(Fbus)Reset security code                   
(Via imei)Generate mastercode DCT4  
(Via imei)Calculate Unlock code         
(Fbus)Write SL rpl DCT4++                
(Fbus)Vibrator ON/OFF                       
(Fbus)Unlock RSA  DCT4++          
(Via imei)DCT4 IMEI RPL                  
BB5 & DCT4;
(Fbus&USB)Scan                              ==================================================  ==========   Cdma tool: (Standalone) 
LG:11models
(USB)Unlock                               
(USB)Flashing                                    
ZTE:1 model
(USB)Spunlock                            
(USB)Readinfo                                  
Samsung:14 models 
(Uart)Unlock                                  
(Uart)Rebuilt                                
(USB)Flashing                              ==================================================  ========== Sgf tool: 
(USB/Uart)Disable pattern lock(Android)
(USB/Uart)Factory Reset (Android/Bada/Qualcomm)
(USB/Uart)Enter Download Mode(Android/Bada/Qualcomm)
(Uart)MSL direct unlock ( Omap/ Qualcomm)
(USB) Remove google account(Android)
(USB/Uart)Read pattern lock ( Android)
(USB/Uart)Infeneon factory reset  ==================================================  ============ Download tool: 
Use CRC  technology- no files will be corrupted if struck in downloading(exclusive )
High speed server - server comes 200Mb port speed with 5TB  capacity 
Path pasting -Can  cut and paste the path for search files (exclusive )
Self login system- no need login any web or no need put any login if connect ur dongle
Que and Resume -Can make upto 1000 files on que if  stop next day can resume file from the balance(exclusive )
File Locate- locate the files in que and save to  mutiple directories(exclusive )
Desitination Path- can choose the desitination of the location
File Request- any files customer request with 64 hours can get inside 99%(exclusive )
Gsmfinder Setup free download folder- every customer any new update no  need download setup with mirror links and all any new gsmfinder setup  will be inside downloader(exclusive )
2GB  Free -every user will have 2gb dowload free + one free setup download folder,gsmfinder setup will not count in 2gb
Easy View of MB   - any user gb or mb balance can display on top of sotware(exclusive )
Easy Recharge system - 1.credits can switched to MB instantly, just need  to press + button , 2. You can add MB by prepaid cards known as  e-downloadings card(exclusive )
Generic file database Collections - Gsmfinder download tools will be  coming all kind of firmwares , boxes softwares , free softwares ,  applications , games , service manuals (exclusive )
2000GB- files collections   ==================================================  ========== Support tool :  
Login for Credits
Distributer and Resseller list 
Credits & activations  ==================================================  ========== Supported interface : 
UFS ,JAF ,USB AND PROLIFIC CABLE  
Supported OS:
Windows Xp,2000,vista and 7*   *Thank you for using Gsm Finder Dongle  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       More Update Coming Soon !!!*   *(Gsm-extreme)
Sonork: 100.1597028
YM: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Web: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ameerl

*بارك الله بك اخي الكريم*

----------


## طاهر مهدى

هذا المنتدى خير ما رايت ان شاء الله اكون مفيد ومستفيد وشكرا لمجهودكم الرائع

----------

